# I know I messed up..



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm a 35 yr old combat medic, male that have been cycling on and off the better part of 10 years.. My last connection completely bottomed out. Qvolt shut down never sent my PCT and I've been in bad shape last couple months.. Weight is dropping no matter what I do and I haven't been in the best of spirits.. 
My biggest problem is my emotional status. Everything is serious.. And I've never had acne before.. Now My shoulders are a mess  and I'm ruining my relationship..
I typically use sust with zero problems as long as I follow a good PCT or small dose over longer periods for just the little boost to keep the spirits up.. 
5'5
Currently 155.8lbs usually maintain 165.. 

Byz


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't understand, are you crying because you want our pity or to show your stupidity?  I've ordered from research sites based in Florida that carry your PCT needs and received my goods in four days, and I live in another country..


----------



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

I seeking guidance and help.. I know I'm in a bind.. I just need to be pointed in a direction so i can correct my problems..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I don't understand, are you crying because you want our pity or to show your stupidity?  I've ordered from research sites based in Florida that carry your PCT needs and received my goods in four days, and I live in another country..




the man just wants to know what to do...lets try to help him... then we can make fun of his new found vagina..

ok man what was the last AAS you took and when did you take it?
what cycle was it part of? in other words what was your last cycle.

let it be know that I have not been off for a while...


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 20, 2013)

Saw you post up in the PSL section and Jimmy sent you this way so I will cut you some slack for now.  

1st GO GET LABS

2nd - what are you still doing here, I said GO GET LABS.  There is a sticky at the top of these forums telling you how. 

Nobody here will be able to point you in any direction until they can see what is wrong with your labs.  Once you get the labs then some ideas can be thrown around to correct whatever who have going on.  There is no magic pill that we can point you to(yet.)


----------



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> the man just wants to know what to do...lets try to help him... then we can make fun of his new found vagina..
> 
> ok man what was the last AAS you took and when did you take it?
> what cycle was it part of? in other words what was your last cycle.
> ...



I had switched to a small dose  extended cycle  sus250 for about 6 months instead of doing a normal dose 14 week cycle.. this was 3 months ago.. I leave in a few weeks for military return for a few weeks before I have to leave for one of my races.. I know I'm in shut down.. Happened to me once before when PCT failed to "arrive" 

I did find some nov, clo, and ari, in my shelf from 2011 last tour in iraq.. Just found it.. 14 of each.. I was thinking about trying that to kick start..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> Saw you post up in the PSL section and Jimmy sent you this way so I will cut you some slack for now.
> 
> 1st GO GET LABS
> 
> ...



seems to be a very reasonable first step.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Byzking said:


> I had switched to a small dose  extended cycle  sus250 for about 6 months instead of doing a normal dose 14 week cycle.. this was 3 months ago.. I leave in a few weeks for military return for a few weeks before I have to leave for one of my races.. I know I'm in shut down.. Happened to me once before when PCT failed to "arrive"
> 
> I did find some nov, clo, and ari, in my shelf from 2011 last tour in iraq.. Just found it.. 14 of each.. I was thinking about trying that to kick start..



OK... so small dose but for a long time.  
definately dont want to use the adex.  I know thats going the wrong way...

my broscience perspective here is to run
week one 5000 mcg of hcg 100 mg clomid a day
week two 2500 mcg of hcg 50 mg clomid a day
week 3 and 4 1000 mcg of hcg and 20 mcg nolva a day.

this is how I always did my PCT and I never had a problem. never took hcg during cycle

I would get labs before and after. if that does not work... HMG is a heavier option.  I would get the labs tomorrow and order the product today. you could have everything in your hands by next week. dont forget BW.


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> seems to be a very reasonable first step.



My first guess is he is in shutdown mode, with some of the longer esters in Sust taking quite awhile to clear and no pct he could have just hit bottom a few weeks ago.  Without the labs though that is guessing, his free test and E2 could be all out of whack and any suggestions without seeing those could send him even further the wrong way.


----------



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> OK... so small dose but for a long time.
> definately dont want to use the adex.  I know thats going the wrong way...
> 
> my broscience perspective here is to run
> ...



Right after Big Worms Suggestions I went and did the sticky for the BW ordered it going in the morning. BUt I need to get connected to the right people to get follow your idea to the letter. 




Big Worm said:


> My first guess is he is in shutdown mode, with some of the longer esters in Sust taking quite awhile to clear and no pct he could have just hit bottom a few weeks ago.  Without the labs though that is guessing, his free test and E2 could be all out of whack and any suggestions without seeing those could send him even further the wrong way.




BIg, this has happened to me before.. I ordered the BW but I know I'm in shut down.. I've been an emotional wreck.. that's why I was bugging my friend for a place to go and get help. he recommended here. 
Thank you guys.. Now, I just need to order HCG, fresh clomid and nolva


----------



## gijoe299 (Aug 20, 2013)

Quick question 

How the hell do you start a post? Like start a discussion


----------



## Byzking (Aug 20, 2013)

Side note: I found an old clomid, nolvadex and arimidex and took 1 of each.. today.. I'm guessing I should stop and not take any more before blood work..


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 20, 2013)

Go get blood work and then get a script for test since yours is most likely low as fuck


----------



## cerberus16sk (Aug 20, 2013)

buy some triptorelin and do 100mcg .. get my nolva from rasa research and clomid from MLG pharma - take vitamins, eat fats and cholesterol, your body shuts off hormone production when on a low fat diet, boost resting metabolic rate 5htp is a good start


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

gijoe299 said:


> Quick question
> 
> How the hell do you start a post? Like start a discussion



Get yourself 10 posts, then pm me. Or go into whatever forum you want to start post in look for a button on the left hand side that says "post new thread"


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 20, 2013)

Try to kcik start and get the labs man


----------



## Byzking (Aug 22, 2013)

Went for Labs today.. 24-48 hours on results! Still trying to acquire a PCT..


----------



## s2h (Aug 22, 2013)

This thread is a train wreck...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 22, 2013)

Most important lesson I hope everyone can understand from this thread is that *YOU DON'T START A CYCLE BEFORE HAVING EVERYTHING YOU WILL NEED ON HAND!*  And yes....that includes AIs, SERMS, and whatever you may need for PCT or a gyno breakout.  Don't start a cycle and than wait a week before you are done to order your PCT supplies.  And you should always have EXTRA of everything on hand should something get lost or whatnot.  This is really basic and easy to understand....and I see so many people making this same stupid mistake.  And people wonder why AAS users get such bad reps.  Hope you recover and your relationship stays in tact.  Good luck.





/V


----------



## Byzking (Aug 22, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Most important lesson I hope everyone can understand from this thread is that *YOU DON'T START A CYCLE BEFORE HAVING EVERYTHING YOU WILL NEED ON HAND!*  And yes....that includes AIs, SERMS, and whatever you may need for PCT or a gyno breakout.  Don't start a cycle and than wait a week before you are done to order your PCT supplies.  And you should always have EXTRA of everything on hand should something get lost or whatnot.  This is really basic and easy to understand....and I see so many people making this same stupid mistake.  And people wonder why AAS users get such bad reps.  Hope you recover and your relationship stays in tact.  Good luck.
> 
> 
> /V



Thank you victor.. And, you're right. After 10 years I knew better.. I made a mistake and than got let down.. Only option is to move forward and learn from this mistake..


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 23, 2013)

Byzking said:


> Thank you victor.. And, you're right. After 10 years I knew better.. I made a mistake and than got let down.. Only option is to move forward and learn from this mistake..



That's good to hear brother.  I just wanted to make a point about it so that the newbies can avoid making the same mistake.  Ya know how many times I see...."Just finished my cycle yesterday, what and were should I use/get my PCT things from?".  Ugh...




/V


----------



## Intense (Aug 23, 2013)

Sounds like it sucks...



As said before, go and get labwork and see where you're at.


Then choose a sponsor here and get what you need.


Good luck man! it's as simple as that. hopefully


----------



## Byzking (Aug 23, 2013)

Lets do this here we go..
CBC With Differential/Platelet
WBC 4.5 4.0-10.5 x10E3/uL RN
RBC 5.49 4.14-5.80 x10E6/uL RN
Hemoglobin 16.3 12.6-17.7 g/dL RN
Hematocrit 47.1 37.5-51.0 % RN
MCV 86 79-97 fL RN
MCH 29.7 26.6-33.0 pg RN
MCHC 34.6 31.5-35.7 g/dL RN
RDW 13.7 12.3-15.4 % RN
Platelets 201 140-415 x10E3/uL RN
Neutrophils 56 40-74 % RN
Lymphs 33 14-46 % RN
Monocytes 10 4-13 % RN
Eos 1 0-7 % RN
Basos 0 0-3 % RN
Neutrophils (Absolute) 2.5 1.8-7.8 x10E3/uL RN
Lymphs (Absolute) 1.5 0.7-4.5 x10E3/uL RN
Monocytes(Absolute) 0.4 0.1-1.0 x10E3/uL RN
Eos (Absolute) 0.0 0.0-0.4 x10E3/uL RN
Baso (Absolute) 0.0 0.0-0.2 x10E3/uL RN
Immature Granulocytes 0 0-2 % RN
Immature Grans (Abs) 0.0 0.0-0.1 x10E3/uL RN
Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)
Glucose, Serum 94 65-99 mg/dL RN
BUN 16 6-20 mg/dL RN
Creatinine, Serum 1.09 0.76-1.27 mg/dL RN
eGFR If NonAfricn Am 87 >59 mL/min/1.73 RN
eGFR If Africn Am 101 >59 mL/min/1.73 RN
BUN/Creatinine Ratio 15 8-19 RN
Sodium, Serum 140 134-144 mmol/L RN
Potassium, Serum 4.1 3.5-5.2 mmol/L RN
Chloride, Serum 99 97-108 mmol/L RN
Carbon Dioxide, Total 26 19-28 mmol/L RN
Calcium, Serum 9.8 8.7-10.2 mg/dL RN
Protein, Total, Serum 7.2 6.0-8.5 g/dL RN
Albumin, Serum 4.3 3.5-5.5 g/dL RN
Globulin, Total 2.9 1.5-4.5 g/dL RN
A/G Ratio 1.5 1.1-2.5 RN
Bilirubin, Total 1.2 0.0-1.2 mg/dL RN
*Alkaline Phosphatase, S 38 LOW 44-102 IU/L RN*
*AST (SGOT) 22 0-40 IU/L RN*
*ALT (SGPT) 23 0-44 IU/L RN*
*Testosterone, Serum*
*Testosterone, Serum 528 348-1197 ng/dL RN*
*Luteinizing Hormone(LH), S*
*LH 5.3 1.7-8.6 mIU/mL RN*
*FSH, Serum*
*FSH 3.1 1.5-12.4 mIU/mL RN*
*Estradiol*
*Estradiol <6.0 LOW 7.6-42.6 pg/mL RN*


----------



## Intense (Aug 23, 2013)

Everything looks pretty good, estro is too low though, what are you on currently?




edit: nvm I saw you took a clomid, nolva, and arimidex. It tanked your estro


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like you might be just regular old depressed...

You know what used to get me out of a depression... strange ass.


----------



## Byzking (Aug 23, 2013)

*Alkaline Phosphatase, S 38 LOW 44-102 IU/L RN.. This is liver related do I need to worry?*


----------



## Byzking (Aug 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Looks like you might be just regular old depressed...
> 
> You know what used to get me out of a depression... strange ass.




HAHA.. I will gladly accept that presciption lol.. I was worried about the ton of acne.. never had it before..


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 23, 2013)

The liver is really resilient and will bounce back so I wouldn't worry about it.  I would cut back on some of the AI, E2 that low can really mess with energy and mood levels.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 23, 2013)

Byzking said:


> I'm a 35 yr old combat medic, male that have been cycling on and off the better part of 10 years.. My last connection completely bottomed out. Qvolt shut down never sent my PCT and I've been in bad shape last couple months.. Weight is dropping no matter what I do and I haven't been in the best of spirits..
> My biggest problem is my emotional status. Everything is serious.. And I've never had acne before.. Now My shoulders are a mess  and I'm ruining my relationship..
> I typically use sust with zero problems as long as I follow a good PCT or small dose over longer periods for just the little boost to keep the spirits up..
> *5'5*
> ...



found the source of your depression


----------



## Kpo (Aug 23, 2013)

Byzking said:


> I'm a 35 yr old combat medic, male that have been cycling on and off the better part of 10 years.. My last connection completely bottomed out. Qvolt shut down never sent my PCT and I've been in bad shape last couple months.. Weight is dropping no matter what I do and I haven't been in the best of spirits..
> My biggest problem is my emotional status. Everything is serious.. And I've never had acne before.. Now My shoulders are a mess  and I'm ruining my relationship..
> I typically use sust with zero problems as long as I follow a good PCT or small dose over longer periods for just the little boost to keep the spirits up..
> 5'5
> ...



we have all been down that road boss. Chalk it up as a learning experience. And never start a cycle without everything on hand prior to first pin.


----------



## QVOLT (Oct 13, 2013)

Byzking said:


> I'm a 35 yr old combat medic, male that have been cycling on and off the better part of 10 years.. My last connection completely bottomed out. Qvolt shut down never sent my PCT and I've been in bad shape last couple months.. Weight is dropping no matter what I do and I haven't been in the best of spirits..
> My biggest problem is my emotional status. Everything is serious.. And I've never had acne before.. Now My shoulders are a mess  and I'm ruining my relationship..
> I typically use sust with zero problems as long as I follow a good PCT or small dose over longer periods for just the little boost to keep the spirits up..
> 5'5
> ...



Send us an email with all details if you didn't receive. sales@qvolt.fm

Thanks,

Ton
QVOLT.fm
sales@qvolt.fm


----------



## vassille (Oct 14, 2013)

You may still have a problem even with your test level within range...gotta check your free test and SHBG. 
ALso, nolvadex will put some strain on your liver nothing to worry about though


----------



## Byzking (Dec 24, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> found the source of your depression


 BWAHAHAHA.. I actually like being short most of the time.. lol


----------



## Byzking (Dec 24, 2013)

So who can explain how the blueskypeptides 
Tamoxifen 20mgx30ml 
and 
Clomiphene 50mgx30ml
is dosed. I'm a little confused by the dropped and the bottle. 

I'm used to the old fashioned pills. Could someone break it down for me. Because everything I google shows not for human consumption. lol 
BTW Its been a successful cycle hit 175 from 155.


----------



## ratedR (Dec 24, 2013)

Byzking said:


> So who can explain how the blueskypeptides
> Tamoxifen 20mgx30ml
> and
> Clomiphene 50mgx30ml
> ...



It says it right there bro 20mg/ml of tamoxifen and 50mg/ml of clomid lol you typed it with your own hands. So u have 30 doses of 20mg nolva and 30 doses of 50 mg nolva. U need a 1ml oral dropper. 

-R


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 24, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> found the source of your depression


that's a low blow


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 24, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Most important lesson I hope everyone can understand from this thread is that *YOU DON'T START A CYCLE BEFORE HAVING EVERYTHING YOU WILL NEED ON HAND!* And yes....that includes AIs, SERMS, and whatever you may need for PCT or a gyno breakout. Don't start a cycle and than wait a week before you are done to order your PCT supplies. And you should always have EXTRA of everything on hand should something get lost or whatnot. This is really basic and easy to understand....and I see so many people making this same stupid mistake. And people wonder why AAS users get such bad reps. Hope you recover and your relationship stays in tact. Good luck.


Or...accept the possible consequences.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 24, 2013)

Superior Hardcore Peptides does 3rd party lab testing on all their products, so you get what you pay for (not always the case with many peptide/research companies).


----------



## kevhan21 (Dec 24, 2013)

scallys power pct


----------



## Byzking (Jun 19, 2014)

SO, I think my current PCT isn't working. I just got my bloodwork in..


Test Name Result Flag Reference Range Lab

RBC 5.84 HIGH 4.14-5.80 x10E6/uL 01

Neutrophils 77 HIGH 40-74 % 01



Lymphs 12 LOW 14-46 % 01


Testosterone, Serum 162 LOW 348-1197 ng/dL 01

LH 0.2 LOW 1.7-8.6 mIU/mL 01


FSH 0.5 LOW 1.5-12.4 mIU/mL 01

Estradiol 6.0 LOW 7.6-42.6 pg/mL 01


----------



## Byzking (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't know who to trust and who not to anymore. Because I'm using bluesky peptides. and they're not working..


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 19, 2014)

bluesky stuff is good i did get a bad bottle of exem from them they sent me a free replacement it worked great.i love that company hardcore is all so good and purchase pep is good all so.just not there folli which you dont need but everything else they have is on point.


----------



## Byzking (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm thinking I need to get a hold of more HCG it looks like my last 10 day run didn't work..


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jun 20, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I don't understand, are you crying because you want our pity or to show your stupidity? I've ordered from research sites based in Florida that carry your PCT needs and received my goods in four days, and I live in another country..



You're pretty much an asshole.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 20, 2014)

Byzking said:


> SO, I think my current PCT isn't working. I just got my bloodwork in..
> 
> 
> Test Name Result Flag Reference Range Lab
> ...



how is any one supposed to help you when they know absolutely nothing about what your doing for pct? when your cycle ended? or what cycle you did?

all you did was provide a blood test to a thread you started almost a year ago....  Are we to assume you have been on pct since this thread started?


----------



## Byzking (Jun 20, 2014)

I did full cycle of  Sust and Deca,

then did a full PCT of

*Post Cycle Therapy*


WeekhCGNolvadex1500iu/ed2500iu/ed (1[SUP]st[/SUP] 3 Days)40mg/ed340mg/ed420mg/ed520mg/ed


but it didn't work..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 20, 2014)

So you did not take any clomid?

Thats a pretty shitty PCT.  most guys go with aromosin now instead of nolva because its a suicide inhibitor(please research this) and Clomid is the main component in Pct to get your HTPA working again... which is the whole purpose of pct.  all nolva does is keep you from getting gyno for the duration.  here is the PCT laid out for noobs...

*100/100/100/50 Clomid (50mg taken twice per day weeks 1-3 after aas ester clears)

20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)*


----------



## Byzking (Apr 21, 2015)

Skinny,  I'd love to do find a good regime to cruise.  But it seems like anything other than test is hard for me to get.  It turns out that VA  has determined I need her for life.  Apparently I was exposed to radiation.  But they want me to come in weekly for injections and testing.  That's impossible with my career.  I'd rather take care of it at home.

Side note.  VA is more than an hour drive away.


----------



## Byzking (Apr 21, 2015)

They wanted to start me on Sust weekly. When I asked about clo and hcg they looked at me retarded,  clueless.  So,  either way,  it's best to do this at home.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 21, 2015)

Byzking said:


> Skinny,  I'd love to do find a good regime to cruise.  But it seems like anything other than test is hard for me to get.  It turns out that VA  has determined I need her for life.  Apparently I was exposed to radiation.  But they want me to come in weekly for injections and testing.  That's impossible with my career.  I'd rather take care of it at home.
> 
> Side note.  VA is more than an hour drive away.



Who is "her".  Do you mean you need testosterone for life?  Welcome to the club.



Byzking said:


> They wanted to start me on Sust weekly. When I asked about clo and hcg they looked at me retarded,  clueless.  So,  either way,  it's best to do this at home.



If you stay on testosterone for life you do not need clomid and only need HCG if you want to stay fertile.  You will need aromasin though.

Clomid is used to get your natural test up and working again.  If you are are on test you have no need for natural test. HCG is used to keep your balls up and running if you dont want kids or more kids dont worry about it.

As far as whether or not to go through your VA doc thats completely up to you.


----------



## Byzking (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry,  skinny.  Damn auto correct.  Lol yes,  I need to be on test for life.  I've already bought a 2 year supply of sust.  I just need  hcg then.  
I don't know anything about aromasin though.  Time to do research.  My test guy doesn't sell hcg. And qvolt can take months for hcg. So I need to find a more immediate source of hcg


----------



## buffalohead (Apr 21, 2015)

Depending on the amount of test you're going to be using, you may not need an AI. I was on 200mg for over a year and my estradiol levels were well within range. Anything over that tends to shoot it up though. Not that you shouldn't have some adex or something if you need it but you may not need it. 

Also, why sust and not cypionate or enanthate?

You have really glommed on to having hcg. Why are you so insistent about having it?  And clomid too. You don't need clomid if you're gonna be on forever. 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Byzking (Apr 22, 2015)

Guys thank you so much.  But,  the irregularities in my own generation  are inconsistent  and test alone has it's ups and downs for me.  Taking clomid every few months, seems to bring some of "me" back. Personality  and spark. It's clear to me that I'll need medication for life. I'm still coming down with the perfect routine. 
Time for blood work again


----------



## Byzking (Apr 22, 2015)

Buffalo I've always loved sust. It's a good balance,  only one shot a week and, low sides.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sust is not ideal for trt.  You will have a lot of spikes in test if you dose that once a week because of the short ester test.  I would dose sust eod.  If you only want to pin once a week testosterone decanoate would be my choice.  But I would just pin twice a week and use cyp or enathate.

Again clomid is useless for trt patients like us.  Unless some new information is out there that I haven't read, it has no advantages and shitty sides.


I'm a f*cking wizard


----------



## Byzking (Apr 22, 2015)

lol well, Irecently reupped with 2x30ml of SUST so it's going to be my test for the next year or so. lol
. The problem is the radiation exposure has caused my body to be erratic. The way it was explained to me is I have secondary partial hypogonadism which means my Pituatary gland and hypothalamus gland act erratically. Sometimes they spike way high on their own. 3 weeks apart I tested at below 100 and over 900  naturally. lol So the Sustanon has been keeping me level and the clomid has been keeping me feeling like me. But, I only need to take it on occasion. 

Skinny, I'm going to try to go up to twice a week on the sust and see how it feels.  Ihaven't really had that many spikes. But, Ido know that I'm much more balanced with sust and clo then nothing at all. without it I'm a rollercoaster.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks to me like you dodged a bullet. Everything looks pretty good. It could be your E is too low and messing with you. But test at 500 is pretty normal. plenty enough to make you feel normal. Even your LH looks good. So no need for HCG or PCT SERMS. 

Take a deep breath, go to the Corpsman and get some antibiotic for the acne. It could just be a staff infection. It's more common than you think coming off a cycle. Seen it a few times. 

One last thing your Hematocrit is creeping on you. Go donate some blood before you go back on.


----------



## Byzking (Apr 25, 2015)

SoCalSwole said:


> Looks to me like you dodged a bullet. Everything looks pretty good. It could be your E is too low and messing with you. But test at 500 is pretty normal. plenty enough to make you feel normal. Even your LH looks good. So no need for HCG or PCT SERMS.
> 
> Take a deep breath, go to the Corpsman and get some antibiotic for the acne. It could just be a staff infection. It's more common than you think coming off a cycle. Seen it a few times.
> 
> One last thing your Hematocrit is creeping on you. Go donate some blood before you go back on.



Thanks, SCS. I just placed an order for new blood work. I'll go monday. I'd like to see where I sit currently.


----------



## Byzking (May 13, 2015)

current results
Testosterone, Serum
Testosterone, Serum 1140 348-1197 ng/dL 01
Comment: Comment 01
Adult male reference interval is based on a population of lean males
up to 40 years old.
Luteinizing Hormone(LH), S
LH 0.1 LOW 1.7-8.6 mIU/mL 01
FSH, Serum
FSH <0.2 LOW 1.5-12.4 mIU/mL 01
1 of 2
Estradiol
Estradiol 68.2 HIGH 7.6-42.6 pg/mL 01

So, I need to lower my estradiol and raise my LH..
i have nolva, clomid, and some old arimidex will any of this help?


----------

